# Best Groomers for Golden's in The Greater Vancouver Area



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't posted here in a while, but have been struggling to find a quality groomer for my heavily coated conformation style Golden, Ripley. We live in South Surrey, but I am willing to travel for the right groomer! She has gotten some hack jobs from local groomers lately, and is feeling a little embarrassed with her funny hair cut. I find that I have way more success grooming her on my own than I do when I pay to take her to have it done. Since it is so time consuming, I would prefer to have someone who is experienced with Golden's to groom her, so she looks her best. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't know about up there but in the south there are very few groomers that know how to groom a golden and never found a good one. Not sure why, you might find a place to get them clean but then they botch up the feet by shaving them. I wish you luck with this one.

It's very expensive to have a decent groomer just to get a bath & blow out down here... $130/$145 per dog. So I got a tub, blow dryer and grooming table and do it myself. And I also have a heavily coated dog, GRCA has a great section on how to groom your golden. Can't say I am great at it but learning as we go...


----------

